# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Lentoparkki

## Joonas Pio

Lentoparkin pihassa seisoo kokovalkea VDL Citea BXN-860.

----------


## kuukanko

Ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan se on uusi VDL Citea LLE-120. Käyttöönotto 6.6.2019, 30.8.2019 katsastuksessa mittarissa on ollut 1484 km ja vakuutusyhtiö vaihtunut 14.10.2019.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Aerobusin 1 ja 2 (CKT-298/297) seisovat Villähteellä ja ne on poistettu liikenteestä.

----------


## Miska

> Aerobusin 1 ja 2 (CKT-298/297) seisovat Villähteellä ja ne on poistettu liikenteestä.


Vuonna 2014 hankitut Scaniat poistuivat 3-vuotiaina vuonna 2017, jolloin nuo CKT-kilpiset uudemmat Scaniat korvasivat ne. Olisikohan noissa ollut 3-vuotinen liisari, jokaa olisi nyt siis loppunut.

----------

